# حوادث الطيران



## fullbank (9 أغسطس 2006)

[frame="2 90"]نستعض اليكم اقوى واشد حوادث الطيران في العالم ..

المصدر : 

1- الصفحات الاعلامية العربية والاجنبية 
2-مواقع وشبكات الطيران في الولايات المتحدة الأمريكية 

عام 1996 

الثامن من يناير/ كانون الثاني: مقتل ثلاثمئة وخمسين شخصا على الأقل في سقوط طائرة شحن من طراز أنتونوف 32 في سوق مزدحم في وسط كينشاسا عاصمة الكونغو الديمقراطية (زائير سابقا). 

السادس من فبراير/شباط: مقتل مئة وتسعة وثمانين شخصا في سقوط طائرة بوينج تابعة لشركة طيران الدومينيكان قبالة سواحل جمهورية الدومينيكان، ولم ينج أحد في الحادث 

التاسع والعشرون من فبراير: مقتل مئة وثلاثة وعشرين شخصا في اصطدام طائرة بوينج تابعة لشركة الطيران في بيرو بجبل أثناء استعدادها للهبوط في أريكويبا الواقعة على بعد ألف كيلومتر إلى الجنوب من العاصمة ليما، ولم ينج أحد في الحادث 

الحادي عشر من مايو/ أيار: مقتل مئة وعشرة أشخاص في سقوط طائرة من طراز دي سي-9 تابعة لشركة فالوجت بالقرب من مطار ميامي بالولايات المتحدة، ولم ينج أحد في الحادث 

السابع عشر من يوليو/ تموز: مقتل مئتين وثلاثين شخصا في انفجار طائرة تابعة لشركة تي دبليو أيه الأمريكية فوق المحيط الأطلسي عقب إقلاعها من مطار كينيدي بنيويورك في طريقها إلى باريس، ولم ينج أحد في الحادث 

التاسع والعشرون من أغسطس/آب: مقتل مئة وواحد وأربعين شخصا في سقوط طائرة من طراز توبوليف 154 كانت تستأجرها شركة تعدين روسية في طريقها إلى جزيرة سبيتزبرجن، ولم ينج أحد في الحادث 

السابع من نوفمبر/ تشرين الثاني: مقتل مئة وواحد وخمسين شخصا في تحطم طائرة بوينج نيجيرية كانت في طريقها من بورت هاركوت إلى لاجوس، ولم ينج أحد في الحادث 

الثاني عشر من نوفمبر: مقتل ثلاثمئة وتسعة وأربعين شخصا في اصطدام طائرة جامبو من السعودية وطائرة شحن من قازاخستان في أجواء الهند، وهو أسوأ حادث اصطدام في الجو 

الثالث والعشرون من نوفمبر: مقتل مئة وخمسة وعشرين شخصا في سقوط طائرة بوينج إثيوبية مختطفة في المياه قبالة ساحل جزر القمر، ونجاة خمسين من الركاب 

عام 1997 


السادس من أغسطس/ آب: مقتل مئة وثمانية وعشرين شخصا في سقوط طائرة تابعة للخطوط الجوية الكورية في منطقة جبلية بالقرب من مطار جوام، ونجاة ستة وعشرين 

السادس والعشرون من سبتمبر/ أيلول: مقتل مئتين وخمسة وثلاثين شخصا في سقوط طائرة ايرباص إندونيسية في منطقة جبلية في شمال سومطرة، ولم ينج أحد في الحادث 

التاسع عشر من ديسمبر/ كانون الأول: مقتل مئة وأربعة أشخاص في سقوط طائرة بوينج تابعة لسنغافورة بالقرب من مدينة باليمبانج الإندونيسية، ولم ينج أحد في الحادث 

عام 1998 

الثاني من فبراير/شباط: مقتل مئة وأربعة أشخاص في سقوط طائرة تابعة لشركة سيبو ايرباص في منطقة جبلية شمال شرقي مطار كاجيان دورو بالفلبين، ولم ينج أحد في الحادث الذي كان الأسوأ في تاريخ الفلبين 

السادس عشر من فبراير: مقتل مئة وستة وتسعين شخصا في سقوط وتحطم طائرة ايرباص صينية كانت في طريقها إلى جزيرة بالي الإندونيسية، في مطار تايبه الدولي بتايوان، كما قتل سبعة أشخاص كانوا على الأرض. وكان من بين القتلى محافظ بنك تايوان المركزي 

الثاني من سبتمبر/ أيلول: مقتل مئتين وتسعة وعشرين شخصا في تحطم طائرة سويسرية قبالة ساحل نوفا سكوتيا أثناء محاولتها القيام بهبوط اضطراري. وكانت الطائرة في طريقها من نيويورك إلى جنيف. ولم ينج أحد في الحادث 

الحادي عشر من ديسمبر/ كانون الأول: مقتل مئة وشخص واحد في تحطم طائرة تايلاندية أثناء اقترابها من مطار سورات تاني في شمال تايلاند في نهاية رحلة كانت قادمة من بانكوك. ونجاة خمسة وأربعين شخصا في الحادث 

عام 1999 

الرابع والعشرون من فبراير/شباط: مقتل 61 شخصا إثر انفجار طائرة تابعة للخطوط الجوية الصينية في وسط البلاد. 

الحادي والثلاثين من أكتوبر/ تشرين الأول: مقتل مئتين وسبعة عشر شخصا في تحطم طائرة بوينج مصرية قبالة ساحل ماساتشوستس الأمريكي بعد نحو ساعة من إقلاعها. ولم ينج في الحادث أي من الركاب 

عام 2000 

الثلاثون من يناير/ كانون الثاني: مقتل مئة وتسعة وسبعين شخصا في سقوط طائرة ايرباص كينية في المياه بعد قليل من إقلاعها من أبيدجان بساحل العاج 

التاسع عشر من أبريل/نيسان: مقتل مئة وواحد وثلاثين شخصا في سقوط طائرة بوينج فلبينية بالقرب من مدينة دافاو الجنوبية 

الخامس والعشرون من يوليو/ تموز: مقتل مئة وتسعة أشخاص هم جميع ركاب وأفراد طاقم طائرة كونكورد فرنسية كانت تستأجرها شركة سياحة ألمانية. وقد سقطت الطائرة عقب إقلاعها من مطار شارل ديجول متجهة إلى نيويورك. وقتل نحو سبعة أشخاص على الأرض. 

الثالث والعشرون من أغسطس/ آب: مقتل 143 شخصا هم جميع ركاب وأفراد طاقم طائرة تابعة لشركة طيران الخليج عندما سقطت الطائرة القادمة من القاهرة قبالة ساحل البحرين قبيل دقائق قليلة من هبوطها في مطار البحرين الدولي. وتردد أن الطيار قام بمحاولتين فاشلتين للهبوط قبل أن تسقط الطائرة وتتحطم في مياه الخليج . 

الثلاثون من اكتوبر/ تشرين الأول: تحطم طائرة تابعة لخطوط سنغافورة الجوية كانت في طريقها الى لوس انجلوس من مطار تايبيه بتايوان مما تسبب في مقتل 79 شخصا. 

عام 2001 

الثالث من يوليو/تموز: مقتل 143 شخصا في تحطم طائرة روسية من طراز توبلوف كانت في طريقها الى مطار فلاديفستوك الروسي. 

الحادي عشر من سبتمبر/ايلول: اختطاف ثلاث طائرات من طراز بوينج والاصطدام باثنتين منهما في برجي مركز التجارة العالمي بنيويورك وسقوط الثالثة في بطسبرج بالولايات المتحدة في عملية اسفرت عن مقتل 3 آلاف شخص تقريبا. 

الرابع من اكتوبر/تشرين الثاني: مقتل 78 شخصا في حادث تحطم طائرة روسية من طراز توبوليف في البحر الأسود كانت في طريقها من تل أبيب لسيبيريا . 

الثامن من اكتوبر/تشرين الأول :مقتل 118 شخصا في تحطم طائرة تابعة للخطوط الجوية الاسكندنافية بعد اصطدامها بطائرة صغيرة بسبب الضباب الكثيف في مطار ميلان الإيطالي. 

الثاني عشر من نوفمبر/تشرين الأول: مقتل 260 شخصا في حادث سقوط طائرة تابعة لأمريكان اير لاينز فوق حي كوينز بنيويورك بينما كانت في طريقها من الولايات المتحدة الى جمهورية الدومينيكان. 

عام 2002 

التاسع والعشرون من يناير/كانون الثاني: مقتل 92 شخصا في تحطم طائرة بوينج من طراز 727 فوق جبال كولومبيا. 

الثاني عشر من فبراير/شباط: مقتل 117 شخصا في تحطم طائرة تابعة للخطوط الجوية الايرانية من طراز توبوليف الروسي في المنطقة الجبلية غربي العاصمة طهران. 

الخامس عشر من ابريل/نيسان: مقتل 160 شخصا في تحطم طائرة تابعة للخطوط الجوية الصينية كانت في طريقها الى بوسان بكوريا الجنوبية. 

الرابع من مايو/ايار: مقتل 148 شخصا في حادث تحطم طائرة نيجيرية في مدينة كانو النيجيرية. 

السابع من مايو/أيار: تحطم طائرة مصرية تابعة لشركة مصر للطيران في تونس ونجاة معظم ركابها وعددهم 55 ، وفي اليوم نفسه تحطمت طائرة صينية تقل 112 شخصا بعد سقوطها في البحر شرقي الصين. 

الخامس والعشرون من مايو/أيار: مقتل 225 شخصا في حادث تحطم طائرة من طراز بوينج 747 تابعة للخطوط الجوية التايوانية بعد سقوطها في البحر قبالة السواحل التايوانية. 

الاول من يوليو/تموز: مقتل 71 شخصا معظمهم اطفال في حادث اصطدام طائرة من طراز توبوليف الروسية كانت تحمل اطفالا في رحلة مدرسية الى اسبانيا بطائرة من طراز بوينج 757 في الاجواء الألمانية. 

السابع والعشرون من يوليو/ تموز: طائرة مقاتلة تهوي فوق المشاهدين في مدينة لفيف الاوكرانية أثناء عرض جوي مما يسفر عن مقتل 83 شخصا فيما عد اسوأ حادث يقع في عرض جوي. 

الثالث والعشرون من ديسمبر/ كانون الأول: مقتل 46 شخصا في حادث تحطم طائرة انتينوف كانت تقل خبراء طيران في منطقة وسط ايران. 

2003

الثامن من يناير/ كانون الثاني: مقتل 76 شخصا في تحطم طائرة تركية بعد سقوطها في منطقة ديار بكر ،وفي نفس اليوم قتل 21 شخصا في حادث تحطم طائرة خفيفة بعد اقلاعها بوقت قصير من مطار شاروت بولاية نورث كارولينا الامريكية. 

التاسع عشر من فبراير/شباط: مقتل 276 من العسكريين الايرانيين في تحطم طائرة نقل جوي عسكرية جنوبي ايران. 

السادس من مارس/آذار: مقتل 102 راكب في حادث تحطم طائرة من طراز بوينج 737 تابعة للخطوط الجزائرية. 

السادس والعشرون من مايو/آيار: مقتل 74 شخصا في حادث تحطم طائرة اوكرانية كانت تقل قوات حفظ سلام اسبانية عائدين الى بلادهم من افغانستان. 

الثامن من يوليو/تموز: مقتل 115 شخصا في حادث تحطم طائرة سودانية عقب اقلاعها بوقت قليل من مطار الخرطوم ولم ينج من الحادث سوى طفل صغير. 

الخامس والعشرون من ديسمبر/كانون الأول: مقتل 135 شخصا على الاقل في حادث تحطم طائرة من طراز بوينج 727 كانت في طريقها الى بيروت بعد سقوطها امام سواحل جمهورية بنين بالقارة الافريقية. 

2004 

الثالث من يناير/كانون الثاني: مقتل 148 شخصا هم كل ركاب وطاقم طائرة مصرية كانت تقل سياحا فرنسيين في طريقها من مدينة شرم الشيخ الى القاهرة بعد سقوطها في البحر الأحمر.

و رغـــــــــــــــــــــــــم كل هذه الحوادث ...

يبقى الطيران اكثر وسائل النقل امانا ...
[/frame][frame="2 90"]منقول عن منتدى اخر[/frame]


----------



## fullbank (16 أغسطس 2006)

مايو 1937نيويورك - اميركا36منطاد عملاقاحتراقاغسطس 1944فريكلتون - انجلترا76قاذفة قنابل ب24اصطدمت بمدرسةمايو 1947ماريلاند - اميركا53دي سي4 - ايسترن ايرلاينزسقوطمارس 1953كراتشي - باكستان11كوميت - كنديان باسيفيكسقوط وكان هذا أول حادث لطائرة نفاثةيونيو 1953طوكيو - اليابان129سي124 شحن عسكريةسقوط واحتراقديسمبر 1960نيويورك - اميركا134دي سي8 - يونايتد ايرلاينزاصطدمت مع مروحيةيونيو 1962باريس - فرنسا130بوينج 707 - أير فرانسسقوطها لدى اقلاعهايونيو 1962جزيرة جواديلوب الفرنسية بالكاريبي113بوينج 707 - أير فرانسسقوط إثر عاصفةمايو 1965
القاهرة - مصر121بوينج 720 - الخطوط الباكستانيةسقوطها بالمطاريناير1966جبال الألب - فرنسا117بوينج 707 - الطيران الهنديسقوطفبراير 1966خليج طوكيو - اليابان133بوينج 727 - اول نيبونسقوطابريل 1968ويندهوك - جنوب افريقيا122 بوينج 707 - خطوط جنوب افريقياسقوطها لدى اقلاعهامارس 1969ماراكايبو - فنزويللا155دي سي9 - خطوط فنزويللاسقوطها لدى اقلاعهايوليو 1971موريوكا - اليابان162بوينج 727 - اول نيبوناصطدامها مع طائرة ف86 الحربية وهبط قائد الطائرة الحربية بالمظلة واعتقل بتهمة الإهمالاغسطس 1972برلين - المانيا155ايليوشن62 - خطوط المانيا الشرقيةسقوطها لدى اقلاعهااكتوبر 1972موسكو - روسيا176ايليوشن62 - الخطوط الروسيةسقوطمارس 1974باريس - فرنسا346دي سي10 - الخطوط التركيةسقوط - أول حادث مميت لطائرات الجمبوديسمبر 1974كولمبو - سريلانكا191دي سي8 - تشارتر هولنديةسقوطها وسط عاصفةاغسطس 1975اغادير - المغرب188بوينج 707 - تشارتراصطدامها بجبلمارس 1977مطار تينيريفي - جزر الكناري582طائرتين بوينج 747 - شركتي بان اميريكان والخطوط الهولنديةاصطدام الطائرتين على المدرج وهذه الحادثة اكبر عدد ضحايا لحادث طيرانيناير 1978شاطىء بومبي - الهند213بوينج 747 - الطيران الهنديانفجار الطائرة وسقوطها في البحرمايو 1979شيكاجو - اميركا275
دي سي10 - اميركان ايرلاينزسقوطها لدى اقلاعهانوفمبر 1979جدة - المملكة العربية السعودية156بوينج 707 - الخطوط الباكستانيةسقوطنوفمبر 1979القارة المتجمدة الجنوبية257دي سي10 - الطيران النيوزيلاندياصطدامها بجبلاغسطس 1980الرياض - المملكة العربية السعودية301ترايستار - الخطوط السعوديةاحتراقها بعد هبوط إضطراريسبتمبر 1983أجواء الإتحاد السوفيتي269بوينج 747 - الطيران الكورياسقطت الطائرة من قبل القوات السوفيتيةيونيو 1985جنوب شاطىء ايرلندا329بوينج 747 - الطيران الهنديسقوطاغسطس 1985جبل اوجورا - اليابان520بوينج 747 - الخطوط اليابانيةاصطدامها بجبل وهذا اعلى عدد ضحايا لحادث لطائرة واحدةديسمبر 1985جاندر - كندا256دي سي8 - آرو للطيرانسقوطها لدى اقلاعهايوليو 1988منطقة الخليج العربي290ايرباص 300 - الخطوط الإيرانيةالطراد الأمريكي فينسنس يسقط الطائرةديسمبر 1988لوكربي - اسكتلندا270بوينج 747 - بان اميركانانفجار الطائرةفبراير 1989سانتا ماريا - البرتغال144بوينج 707 - انديبيندينت ايراصطدامها بجبليونيو 1989سورينام176دي سي 9 - سورينام ايرويزاصطدامها بأشجار عند محاولتها الثالثة للهبوط وضباب كثيفيوليو 1989سيوكس - لوا111دي سي 10 - يونايتد ايرلاينزعطل بالمحركسبتمبر 1989هافانا - كوبا126اليوشن 62 - كوبانا دي افيشناصطدامها بمبنى عقب اقلاعها بسبب شدة الرياحسبتمبر 1989بيلما - النيجر171دي سي 10 - يونيون ترانسبورب ايرسإنفجار قنبلة بعد إقلاعهااكتوبر 1989الهندوراس127بوينج 727 - تان ايرلاينزهبوطها بمدرج قصير في جو ماطر ورياح عاتيةيناير 1990نيويورك - امريكا79بوينج 707 - افيانكاسقوطها بعد نفاذ الوقود في محاولة الهبوطفبراير 1990بانجالور - الهند92ايرباص 320 - الطيران الهنديخطأ بشرياكتوبر 1990الكويت130اليوشن 76 - الخطوط العراقيةاصابتها بصاروخ جو-جو بواسطة مقاتلة كويتية


----------



## fullbank (16 أغسطس 2006)

مايو 1937نيويورك - اميركا36منطاد عملاقاحتراقاغسطس 1944فريكلتون - انجلترا76قاذفة قنابل ب24اصطدمت بمدرسةمايو 1947ماريلاند - اميركا53دي سي4 - ايسترن ايرلاينزسقوطمارس 1953كراتشي - باكستان11كوميت - كنديان باسيفيكسقوط وكان هذا أول حادث لطائرة نفاثةيونيو 1953طوكيو - اليابان129سي124 شحن عسكريةسقوط واحتراقديسمبر 1960نيويورك - اميركا134دي سي8 - يونايتد ايرلاينزاصطدمت مع مروحيةيونيو 1962باريس - فرنسا130بوينج 707 - أير فرانسسقوطها لدى اقلاعهايونيو 1962جزيرة جواديلوب الفرنسية بالكاريبي113بوينج 707 - أير فرانسسقوط إثر عاصفةمايو 1965
القاهرة - مصر121بوينج 720 - الخطوط الباكستانيةسقوطها بالمطاريناير1966جبال الألب - فرنسا117بوينج 707 - الطيران الهنديسقوطفبراير 1966خليج طوكيو - اليابان133بوينج 727 - اول نيبونسقوطابريل 1968ويندهوك - جنوب افريقيا122 بوينج 707 - خطوط جنوب افريقياسقوطها لدى اقلاعهامارس 1969ماراكايبو - فنزويللا155دي سي9 - خطوط فنزويللاسقوطها لدى اقلاعهايوليو 1971موريوكا - اليابان162بوينج 727 - اول نيبوناصطدامها مع طائرة ف86 الحربية وهبط قائد الطائرة الحربية بالمظلة واعتقل بتهمة الإهمالاغسطس 1972برلين - المانيا155ايليوشن62 - خطوط المانيا الشرقيةسقوطها لدى اقلاعهااكتوبر 1972موسكو - روسيا176ايليوشن62 - الخطوط الروسيةسقوطمارس 1974باريس - فرنسا346دي سي10 - الخطوط التركيةسقوط - أول حادث مميت لطائرات الجمبوديسمبر 1974كولمبو - سريلانكا191دي سي8 - تشارتر هولنديةسقوطها وسط عاصفةاغسطس 1975اغادير - المغرب188بوينج 707 - تشارتراصطدامها بجبلمارس 1977مطار تينيريفي - جزر الكناري582طائرتين بوينج 747 - شركتي بان اميريكان والخطوط الهولنديةاصطدام الطائرتين على المدرج وهذه الحادثة اكبر عدد ضحايا لحادث طيرانيناير 1978شاطىء بومبي - الهند213بوينج 747 - الطيران الهنديانفجار الطائرة وسقوطها في البحرمايو 1979شيكاجو - اميركا275
دي سي10 - اميركان ايرلاينزسقوطها لدى اقلاعهانوفمبر 1979جدة - المملكة العربية السعودية156بوينج 707 - الخطوط الباكستانيةسقوطنوفمبر 1979القارة المتجمدة الجنوبية257دي سي10 - الطيران النيوزيلاندياصطدامها بجبلاغسطس 1980الرياض - المملكة العربية السعودية301ترايستار - الخطوط السعوديةاحتراقها بعد هبوط إضطراريسبتمبر 1983أجواء الإتحاد السوفيتي269بوينج 747 - الطيران الكورياسقطت الطائرة من قبل القوات السوفيتيةيونيو 1985جنوب شاطىء ايرلندا329بوينج 747 - الطيران الهنديسقوطاغسطس 1985جبل اوجورا - اليابان520بوينج 747 - الخطوط اليابانيةاصطدامها بجبل وهذا اعلى عدد ضحايا لحادث لطائرة واحدةديسمبر 1985جاندر - كندا256دي سي8 - آرو للطيرانسقوطها لدى اقلاعهايوليو 1988منطقة الخليج العربي290ايرباص 300 - الخطوط الإيرانيةالطراد الأمريكي فينسنس يسقط الطائرةديسمبر 1988لوكربي - اسكتلندا270بوينج 747 - بان اميركانانفجار الطائرةفبراير 1989سانتا ماريا - البرتغال144بوينج 707 - انديبيندينت ايراصطدامها بجبليونيو 1989سورينام176دي سي 9 - سورينام ايرويزاصطدامها بأشجار عند محاولتها الثالثة للهبوط وضباب كثيفيوليو 1989سيوكس - لوا111دي سي 10 - يونايتد ايرلاينزعطل بالمحركسبتمبر 1989هافانا - كوبا126اليوشن 62 - كوبانا دي افيشناصطدامها بمبنى عقب اقلاعها بسبب شدة الرياحسبتمبر 1989بيلما - النيجر171دي سي 10 - يونيون ترانسبورب ايرسإنفجار قنبلة بعد إقلاعهااكتوبر 1989الهندوراس127بوينج 727 - تان ايرلاينزهبوطها بمدرج قصير في جو ماطر ورياح عاتيةيناير 1990نيويورك - امريكا79بوينج 707 - افيانكاسقوطها بعد نفاذ الوقود في محاولة الهبوطفبراير 1990بانجالور - الهند92ايرباص 320 - الطيران الهنديخطأ بشرياكتوبر 1990الكويت130اليوشن 76 - الخطوط العراقيةاصابتها بصاروخ جو-جو بواسطة مقاتلة كويتية


----------



## fullbank (16 أغسطس 2006)

*التاريـخ*​*المكــان**عدد الضحايا*
*نوع الطائرة - شركة الطيران*
*معلومات أخــرى*




مايو 1937نيويورك - اميركا36منطاد عملاقاحتراقاغسطس 1944فريكلتون - انجلترا76قاذفة قنابل ب24اصطدمت بمدرسةمايو 1947ماريلاند - اميركا53دي سي4 - ايسترن ايرلاينزسقوطمارس 1953كراتشي - باكستان11كوميت - كنديان باسيفيكسقوط وكان هذا أول حادث لطائرة نفاثةيونيو 1953طوكيو - اليابان129سي124 شحن عسكريةسقوط واحتراقديسمبر 1960نيويورك - اميركا134دي سي8 - يونايتد ايرلاينزاصطدمت مع مروحيةيونيو 1962باريس - فرنسا130بوينج 707 - أير فرانسسقوطها لدى اقلاعهايونيو 1962جزيرة جواديلوب الفرنسية بالكاريبي113بوينج 707 - أير فرانسسقوط إثر عاصفةمايو 1965
القاهرة - مصر121بوينج 720 - الخطوط الباكستانيةسقوطها بالمطاريناير1966جبال الألب - فرنسا117بوينج 707 - الطيران الهنديسقوطفبراير 1966خليج طوكيو - اليابان133بوينج 727 - اول نيبونسقوطابريل 1968ويندهوك - جنوب افريقيا122 بوينج 707 - خطوط جنوب افريقياسقوطها لدى اقلاعهامارس 1969ماراكايبو - فنزويللا155دي سي9 - خطوط فنزويللاسقوطها لدى اقلاعهايوليو 1971موريوكا - اليابان162بوينج 727 - اول نيبوناصطدامها مع طائرة ف86 الحربية وهبط قائد الطائرة الحربية بالمظلة واعتقل بتهمة الإهمالاغسطس 1972برلين - المانيا155ايليوشن62 - خطوط المانيا الشرقيةسقوطها لدى اقلاعهااكتوبر 1972موسكو - روسيا176ايليوشن62 - الخطوط الروسيةسقوطمارس 1974باريس - فرنسا346دي سي10 - الخطوط التركيةسقوط - أول حادث مميت لطائرات الجمبوديسمبر 1974كولمبو - سريلانكا191دي سي8 - تشارتر هولنديةسقوطها وسط عاصفةاغسطس 1975اغادير - المغرب188بوينج 707 - تشارتراصطدامها بجبلمارس 1977مطار تينيريفي - جزر الكناري582طائرتين بوينج 747 - شركتي بان اميريكان والخطوط الهولنديةاصطدام الطائرتين على المدرج وهذه الحادثة اكبر عدد ضحايا لحادث طيرانيناير 1978شاطىء بومبي - الهند213بوينج 747 - الطيران الهنديانفجار الطائرة وسقوطها في البحرمايو 1979شيكاجو - اميركا275
دي سي10 - اميركان ايرلاينزسقوطها لدى اقلاعهانوفمبر 1979جدة - المملكة العربية السعودية156بوينج 707 - الخطوط الباكستانيةسقوطنوفمبر 1979القارة المتجمدة الجنوبية257دي سي10 - الطيران النيوزيلاندياصطدامها بجبلاغسطس 1980الرياض - المملكة العربية السعودية301ترايستار - الخطوط السعوديةاحتراقها بعد هبوط إضطراريسبتمبر 1983أجواء الإتحاد السوفيتي269بوينج 747 - الطيران الكورياسقطت الطائرة من قبل القوات السوفيتيةيونيو 1985جنوب شاطىء ايرلندا329بوينج 747 - الطيران الهنديسقوطاغسطس 1985جبل اوجورا - اليابان520بوينج 747 - الخطوط اليابانيةاصطدامها بجبل وهذا اعلى عدد ضحايا لحادث لطائرة واحدةديسمبر 1985جاندر - كندا256دي سي8 - آرو للطيرانسقوطها لدى اقلاعهايوليو 1988منطقة الخليج العربي290ايرباص 300 - الخطوط الإيرانيةالطراد الأمريكي فينسنس يسقط الطائرةديسمبر 1988لوكربي - اسكتلندا270بوينج 747 - بان اميركانانفجار الطائرةفبراير 1989سانتا ماريا - البرتغال144بوينج 707 - انديبيندينت ايراصطدامها بجبليونيو 1989سورينام176دي سي 9 - سورينام ايرويزاصطدامها بأشجار عند محاولتها الثالثة للهبوط وضباب كثيفيوليو 1989سيوكس - لوا111دي سي 10 - يونايتد ايرلاينزعطل بالمحركسبتمبر 1989هافانا - كوبا126اليوشن 62 - كوبانا دي افيشناصطدامها بمبنى عقب اقلاعها بسبب شدة الرياحسبتمبر 1989بيلما - النيجر171دي سي 10 - يونيون ترانسبورب ايرسإنفجار قنبلة بعد إقلاعهااكتوبر 1989الهندوراس127بوينج 727 - تان ايرلاينزهبوطها بمدرج قصير في جو ماطر ورياح عاتيةيناير 1990نيويورك - امريكا79بوينج 707 - افيانكاسقوطها بعد نفاذ الوقود في محاولة الهبوطفبراير 1990بانجالور - الهند92ايرباص 320 - الطيران الهنديخطأ بشرياكتوبر 1990الكويت130اليوشن 76 - الخطوط العراقيةاصابتها بصاروخ جو-جو بواسطة مقاتلة كويتية​


----------



## fullbank (16 أغسطس 2006)

ايرلندا329بوينج 747 - الطيران الهنديسقوطاغسطس 1985جبل اوجورا - اليابان520بوينج 747 - الخطوط اليابانيةاصطدامها بجبل وهذا اعلى عدد ضحايا لحادث لطائرة واحدةديسمبر 1985جاندر - كندا256دي سي8 - آرو للطيرانسقوطها لدى اقلاعهايوليو 1988منطقة الخليج العربي290ايرباص 300 - الخطوط الإيرانيةالطراد الأمريكي فينسنس يسقط الطائرةديسمبر 1988لوكربي - اسكتلندا270بوينج 747 - بان اميركانانفجار الطائرةفبراير 1989سانتا ماريا - البرتغال144بوينج 707 - انديبيندينت ايراصطدامها بجبليونيو 1989سورينام176دي سي 9 - سورينام ايرويزاصطدامها بأشجار عند محاولتها الثالثة للهبوط وضباب كثيفيوليو 1989سيوكس - لوا111دي سي 10 - يونايتد ايرلاينزعطل بالمحركسبتمبر 1989هافانا - كوبا126اليوشن 62 - كوبانا دي افيشناصطدامها بمبنى عقب اقلاعها بسبب شدة الرياحسبتمبر 1989بيلما - النيجر171دي سي 10 - يونيون ترانسبورب ايرسإنفجار قنبلة بعد إقلاعهااكتوبر 1989الهندوراس127بوينج 727 - تان ايرلاينزهبوطها بمدرج قصير في جو ماطر ورياح عاتيةيناير 1990نيويورك - امريكا79بوينج 707 - افيانكاسقوطها بعد نفاذ الوقود في محاولة الهبوطفبراير 1990بانجالور - الهند92ايرباص 320 - الطيران الهنديخطأ بشرياكتوبر 1990الكويت130اليوشن 76 - الخطوط العراقيةاصابتها بصاروخ جو-جو بواسطة مقاتلة كويتيةاكتوبر 1990جوان زوه - الصين128بوينج 737 - خطوط جنوب غرب الصين و بوينج 757 خطوط زيمانبعد اختطافها اجبرت على الهبوط واصطدمت بطائرة أخرىمارس 1991راس المشعاب - السعودية98لوكهيد سي 130 - القوات الجوية السعوديةعند محاولة الهبوط في رؤية سيئةمايو 1991ارياف تايلاند223بوينج - لاودا النمساويةانفجار الطائرةيوليو 1991جدة - السعودية261دي سي8 - الخطوط النيجيريةسقوطها لدى محاولتها للهبوطاكتوبر 1991كونديت - اندونيسيا148لوكهيد سي 130 - القوات الجوية الاندونيسيةاحتراق المحرك


----------



## fullbank (16 أغسطس 2006)

[FRAME="2 90"]اكتوبر 1999نيويورك - اميركا227بوينج 767 - الخطوط المصريةسقوطديسمبر 1999سورات - تايلاند102ايرباص 310 - الخطوط التايلانديةسقوطيناير 2000ابيدجان - ساحل العاج179ايرباص 310 - الخطوط الكينيةسقوطها في المياهيناير 2000كاليفورنيا - امريكا88ام دي 83 - الأسكا ايرلاينزسقوطها في مياه المحيط الهاديابريل 2000دافاو - الفليبين131بوينج 737 - الخطوط الفليبينيةسقوطيوليو 2000باريس - فرنسا118كونكورد - الخطوط الفرنسةسقوطها بعد إقلاعها بوقت قصير على فندق بضاحية بباريسأغسطس 2000المنامة - البحرين143إيرباص 320 - طيران الخليجسقوطها بالخليج بعد عدة محاولات بالهبوط بعد إحتراق أحد محركيهااكتوبر 2000رينوسا - المكسيك88دي سي 9 - ايرو ميكسيكوتحطمها قبل هبوطها على منازل وشارعاكتوبر 2000باتومي - جورجيا83اليوشن 18 - القوات الجوية الروسيةسقوط مفاجيء اثناء التحليقاكتوبر 2000تايبه - تايوان83بوينج 747 - الخطوط السنغافوريةاصطدامها بحائط اسمنتي أثناء الإقلاع في مدرج خاطيءيوليو 2001بوردانوفكا - روسيا145توبوليف 154 - خطوط فلاديفوستكإنفجار وتحطمسبتمبر 2001نيويورك - امريكا92بوينج 767 - اميركان ايرلاينزإصطدام بمركز التجارة العالمي بعمل إرهابيسبتمبر 2001نيويورك - امريكا65بوينج 767 - يونايتد ايرلاينزإصطدام بمركز التجارة العالمي بعمل إرهابيسبتمبر 2001واشنطن - امريكا64بوينج 757 - اميركان ايرلاينزإصطدام بمبنى وزارة الدفاع الأمريكية بعمل إرهابيسبتمبر 2001بيتسبيرغ - امريكا45بوينج 757 - يونايتد ايرلاينزإختطاف وسقوط بعمل إرهابياكتوبر 2001البحر الأسود - روسيا76توبوليف 154 - خطوط سيبيرياسقوطها بعد إنفجارها بصاروخ عن طريق الخطأاكتوبر 2001ميلانو - ايطاليا118ام دي 87 - الخطوط الإسكندنافيةاصطدامها بطائرة صغيرة عند إقلاعهانوفمبر 2001نيويورك - امريكا255ايرباص 300 - الخطوط الأمريكيةسقوطها على حي سكني بعد إقلاعها مباشرة وهناك قتلى على الأرضفبراير 2002خرم اباد - ايران117توبوليف 154 - خطوط ايران اير تورزاصطدامها بجبلمايو 2002داليان - الصين112ام دي 87 - االخطوط الشمالية الصينيةسقوطها بالبحر بعد نشوب حريق على متنهامايو 2002قرطاج - تونس26بوينج 737 - مصر للطيراناصطدامها بجبل قبيل هبوطها بسبب الأحوال الجويةمايو 2002تايبه - تايوان225بوينج 747 - الخطوط الصينيةسقوطها في البحر بسبب إنفجاريوليو 2002الحدود الألمانية السويسرية73توبوليف 154 - الخطوط الروسية
بوينج 757 خطوط DHL للشحنبسبب خطأ برج المراقبة الأرضي تصادمت الطائرتين على إرتفاع 12000 مترفبراير 2003كيرمان - جنوب ايران300انتونوف 32 - القوات الإيرانيةسوء الأحوال الجوية[/FRAME]


----------

